# Trench safety



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Contractor working on our site.... Soft silty soil next to a river! 









Low bid wins the job

10' bottom of trench to ground level no box, no step trench, no egress ladder.... Not my place to say anything, but i fwd pics to our safety guy


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Is that guy holding a giant novelty wrench? Spoon?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Hard to tell but those guys in the trench look brown. Therefore, no one cares unfortunately, including them.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

denny3992 said:


> Contractor working on our site.... Soft silty soil next to a river!
> 
> View attachment 27142
> 
> ...


We would get in trouble if we saw this and didn't say anything


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> We would get in trouble if we saw this and didn't say anything


See something, say something. 

I had a friend die when a form broke on a concrete pour. It can happen very quickly.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

backstay said:


> See something, say something.
> 
> I had a friend die when a form broke on a concrete pour. It can happen very quickly.


I've pulled my guy out of a ditch because it was 51". The PM had no issue with fixing it.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

I hate trench boxes, would rather have a benched trench any day of the week. I dont get in the ditch until im certain it is safe.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I don't like seeing crap like that, you did the right thing by bringing it up.


Ozzy1990 said:


> I hate trench boxes, would rather have a benched trench any day of the week....


 What's the thinking there?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

We were running a duct bank thru a road way. Well traveled, old refinery road. No box and we didn't step it because we thought the asphalt layer would hold it stable, and only 6 feet deep.
15 seconds after we walked out the whole thing collapsed. Nobody was hurt but it took 2 days to clean out the trench and redo the duct bank.
That was the last time I went into a trench that wasn't stepped. Too easy for someone to get hurt and if that doesn't happen it costs a lot of money to repair whatever is in the trench.
Safety pays


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Osha 10: angle of repose, virgin soil, disturbed soil--I still remember some of it!!


----------

